# Excel file - can't see it!



## coburnjm (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi,
This happened to me a long time ago... i just can't remember what I did to fix it...
I opened an Excel file, and it appears to open fine, no error messages, etc.. except it doesn't show in the window! it's just a blank window, as if I were yet to open an file. If i click on the window menu, my file is listed there with a check mark, and it is not hidden. I try playing around with the views.. when I put it in full screen view, it shows up, but when i go back to the normal view, it's not there. is there some kind of setting or something? I can't remember! Thanks!


----------



## Jenni (Nov 4, 2003)

Try Mrexcel.com, all of the people in that forum are excel experts and they should be able to help you within seconds.....they have helped me a couple of times. 


Jen


----------



## Decyfer (Nov 6, 2003)

This is a common problem that I run into. Usually the spreadsheet is opening up off of the screen. There are two ways to fix it. One is to increse your desktop resolution. The other way is to open the spreadsheet and press ctrl+F7. This allows you to move the window with the arrow keys. After pressing ctrl+F7 hold the up arrow down until the window comes into view. If the window does not come into view within about 5 seconds then try holding down the left arrow. This shoudl fix your problem.


----------

